

Ask HN: what things about yourself do you track regularly? - skarmklart

I am building a web dashboard for myself to input and track weight, expenses, training sessions, stuff like that. Possibly even mood and other more exotic variables (the cognitive cost of maintaining the input goes down if it all goes into one dashboard so I can afford to track more stuff then).<p>I might as well build something that others can use, hence my question :)
======
rajat
I use Apple's Numbers to track weight, blood pressure, intensity of workout
(number of meters rowed, time, number of push-ups and pull-ups).

I have tried apps from time to time but nothing gives me the flexibility of a
simple spreadsheet. For example, I can add notes to explain odd circumstances
(ie. indulged in drinking, slept late, etc.)

~~~
outericky
Check out runningahead - while it won't do blood pressure, it does a great job
tracking physical activities and weight... supports notes, weather, and other
variables. Not sure it will handle # of pullups/pushups as it tracks
activities mainly in time. However... you could just say 1 second per pull up
and put it in as seconds. They have good built in reporting - and it's free
(ad supported). I am not affiliated in any way, just a long time user.
spreadsheets didn't work for me as web access was important...

------
outericky
diet and weight - myfitnesspal.com workouts - runningahead.com & strava.com
places i go - foursquare.com finances - mint.com auto gas efficiency -
fuelly.com

Though I use the apps, not the sites

